
Uber Reportedly Promised to Cover Former Google Engineers ‘Bad Acts’ in Contract - fstuff
http://jalopnik.com/uber-reportedly-promised-to-cover-former-google-enginee-1796343955
======
non_sequitur
I'm a tech lawyer, not affiliated with either company. I think the linked
article sensationalizes it and makes it a bigger deal than it is, if you read
the underlying Bloomberg article it just says that Uber agreed to indemnify
(defend in a lawsuit) if Lewandowski got sued over something that was in his
memory. It doesnt say anything about him copying and bringing over files etc.
The "what's retained in memory" issue is a pretty standard point that is
negotiated in NDAs, ultimately most people agree that you shouldnt be sued for
something you remember, as long as you didnt go out of your way to memorize it
or write it down. Otherwise, if you learned anything confidential at a job
you'd be unemployable by other companies doing similar things.

~~~
kcorbitt
> The document, dated April 11, 2016, references “Pre-Signing Bad Acts,” which
> covers behavior including fraud and trade-secrets theft, as well as “Post-
> Signing Specified Bad Acts.” Misconduct in the latter time period wouldn’t
> be indemnified, “with the exception of retaining confidential information
> solely in the memory of an employee.”

I dunno, sounds like they were indemnifying him for anything he stole pre-
aquisition. The "in memory" clause just means that they won't defend him for
anything he went on to steal after signing the contract. Still looks pretty
suspicious for Uber.

~~~
non_sequitur
Yeah it's not clear if they actually indemnify pre-signing bad acts though?
What would be their incentive for indemnifying him for bad things he did at
Google?

I do agree I wouldn't have called it "bad acts" if I was drafting, "Pre-
Signing Actions" sounds much better :)

------
ThrustVectoring
Should be the original source linked from the article:
[http://washpost.bloomberg.com/Story?docId=1376-ORVIA06TTDS40...](http://washpost.bloomberg.com/Story?docId=1376-ORVIA06TTDS401-0DD14GCONL8LL719NFOSEFKT1V)

~~~
shmolyneaux
Agreed. Another alternative is
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-06-23/uber-
said...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-06-23/uber-said-it-ll-
cover-engineer-s-bad-acts-like-secrets-theft)

